
Ask HN: Experienced devs getting a new job using a new language? - dadoge
I&#x27;m sure many of us have a fear of using the same stack for years and years and becoming obsolete.<p>For those of you that have been in tech for 10+ years, how was it like to stay at a company for many years and get a job in a new company that uses a different language? (e.g. switching Java to Go, switching C++ to Java, etc).<p>What was it like both in terms of interviewing and once on the job?  How painful&#x2F;pleasant was it to spend a long time in one language and have to start again in a new one with a bunch of 25 yr olds?
======
smt88
A few years ago, I took a job temporarily running a struggling engineering
team at a startup. Since it was a startup with client deadlines, I had to work
on code. It was a totally new language and new stack.

As someone who had been coding professionally for 10 years, I was far more
productive than everyone else on the team (measured by how buggy my code was
and how well I turned specs into code). The next-most-experienced coder had
about 4 years of experience in a large enterprise environment, which required
a lot of coaching and re-learning.

My point is that you can Google your way through the specifics of a lot of
languages, but your most valuable experience and skills will work across
stacks.

This is actually the reason I never make prior experience with a language,
stack, or framework part of a full-time job description. For temporary
contract work, I'll be hyper-specific, but if someone is part of the company
long-term, I just need to know that they have all the skills that are related
to working on a team, understanding tradeoffs, etc.

------
x0hm
I'm 4 months into a new job.

I was a C# dev. Now I am a Java dev.

The hardest part isn't the language. Once you know a couple, picking up a
language is easy.

The hardest part is learning new frameworks and new tool chains.

Interviewing wasn't difficult. Any company worth a damn won't ask you
language-specific questions.

Working with a new team is pretty nice. It's humbling being the new guy. It
feels nice knowing that there's a whole new mountain of information to learn,
and knowing that I've conquered previous mountains makes this one feel
surmountable.

